# TAS Standard?



## Praios (23 Juli 2010)

Hallo,
was ist TAS-Standard in Bezug auf Sicherheit in der Fördertechnik?


----------



## Verpolt (23 Juli 2010)

Hallo,


Sicherheitstechnik
nach TAS-Standard
- Fahrtregler
 -Bremsensteuerung
usw..


http://www.lgrb.uni-freiburg.de/lgrb/download_pool/TAS_Gesamtfassung.pdf


LG


----------



## Praios (23 Juli 2010)

Vielen Dank,
du hast mir sehr geholfen


----------

